

HybridConf tickets on sale - zachinglis
http://hybridconf.net/?

======
welcomebrand
Me too, really looking forward to meeting some of the other speakers and
attendees.

------
petercooper
Looking forward to sharing some of my secrets when I speak here. Come along!
:-)

------
zachinglis
I've tried really hard to get a mix of seasoned and newcommer speakers :) Have
so much excitement in the quality of the lineup.

